# I need carpet stretched



## Barnacle Brain (Oct 2, 2007)

Moving into new house this week and I noticed that the carpet is kind of loose in places. Does anyone on here do this or can suggest someone? I'd like to have it done before Tuesday afternoon.Call David 281-414-3048.


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

where are you located at. i have a guy but he is in Alabama. hey may come to Florida but i am not sure. call w&w flooring and ask for james or jacob 251-970-5244. tell the HUFF sent you


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I will have a guy give you a call tomorrow.


----------

